# Dachrinnenheizung



## Tommi (29 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

gestern habe ich beim _Stammtisch_ mit einem Nachbarn
über Dachrinnenheizungen gesprochen. :sm24:

Im Internet findet man ja einiges darüber.

Hat jemand von Euch solche Systeme privat oder in
der Firma im Einsatz und wenn ja, wie sind die praktischen
Erfahrungen?

Danke für Antworten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wir verarbeiten soetwas öfters, allerdings nicht in Dachrinnen sondern als Begleitheizung in unseren Rohren. Bisher gab es da keine Probleme. Leider ist das Heizband nicht ganz billig und Du musst je nach Leistung zwischen 10 und 18 Euro/m rechnen. Dazu kommen noch div. Anschluss- Abschluss- und Zwischenverbinder sowie evtl. ein Regler. 
Das Heizband begrenzt sich selbst auf ca. 75°C wenn es ohne Regler betrieben wird.
Ich habe hier auch ca 10m in einem isolierten Wasserrohr seit Jahren im Einsatz, welches nicht all zu tief in der Erde liegt, ohne Probleme.

Frank


----------



## tnt369 (30 Januar 2011)

bei mir sind die garagentore unten im winter oft eingefroren.
seit ich so heizbänder eingebaut habe ist das jetzt weg.
die laufen nun schon  über 10 jahre ohne probleme.
der betrieb erfolgt nur über zeitschaltuhr, kein regler.
meine begrenzen bei ca. 40°C


----------



## winnman (30 Januar 2011)

Es gibt 2 Grundlegende Typen:

Widerstandskabel mit fixen Widerstandswerten/Meter.
Ein Widerstandsleiter ist mit Isoliermaterial umgeben und dann folgt ein Schirm (=Pe) Aussen nochmals eine Isolierschicht. Werden meist bei Dachrinnenheizungen und Flächenheizungen verwendet. Es muss vor ab die Leistung/Widerstand des Gesamtsegments festgelegt werden. Ausserdem ist zu beachten dass das Kabel im ring verlegt werden Muss (2 Anschlussstellen)

Selbstregelde Widerstandskabel, 2 Leiter im Abstand mit Leitfähigem Material umpresst das bei Temperaturerhöhung hochohmiger wird, dadurch erfolgt eine Leistungsregelung abhängig von der Temperatur.
Diese Kabel werden meist für Begleithizungen verwendet, es Spricht aber auch nichts dagegen sie zum Beheizen von Dachrinnen Regenfallrohren und Gullys zu verwenden.

Zur Dachrinnenhiezung gehört noch folgendes: Feuchtefühler und Aussenthermostat (Die Heizung soll nur laufen wenn es zb <2° hat und der Feuchtefühler Nässe meldet)


----------



## Tommi (30 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Grundlegende Typen:
> 
> Widerstandskabel mit fixen Widerstandswerten/Meter.
> 
> Selbstregelde Widerstandskabel


 
Danke für die Antwort.

Kannst Du etwas zum Preisverhältnis der beiden Systeme sagen?
Ich nehme an, das zweite ist teurer, aber auf lange Sicht 
energieeffizienter...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Januar 2011)

..... wenn Dir eine Aussage am Mittwoch genügt kann ich ja mal schauen. Wir haben imo 24km insgesamt von beider Systemen gekauft. 

Frank


----------



## Tommi (30 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ..... wenn Dir eine Aussage am Mittwoch genügt kann ich ja mal schauen. Wir haben imo 24km insgesamt von beider Systemen gekauft.
> 
> Frank


 
das wäre super, danke...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (30 Januar 2011)

hab keine konkreen Daten zur Hand

aber: Selbstregeldens is in der Anschaffung teuerer

im Betrieb ist aber eine Abgleichung der Betriebsstunden massgebend (wenn nur in Betreib wenn wirklich notwendig dann wird wohl beides in etwa auf die gleichen Verbrauchswerte kommen) hier ist aber die wirkliche Betriebszeit massgeblich,


----------



## mariob (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
besorge Dir 5x1,5 NYM, einen barbarischen Steuertrafo 24V mit viel Strom tüdele das Kabel so zusammen, das der Strom durch die Einzeladern mehrfach hinundher muß. Strom wird so berechnet das man auf ca. 20W/m kommt, wird mit der Länge erschlagen.
Vorteile sind keine 220V in der Rinne und billig, da für unser Gewerbe zumeist aus Resten zu bauen.....

Edit:
Und der Kram mit der ganzen Steuerei in unseren Breitengraden ist eh zumeist überflüssig, einfach bei passender Witterungslage aktivieren und nicht vergessen wieder abzuschalten.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## IBFS (30 Januar 2011)

Ich denke der Preis für so ein Heizband spielt im Kontext der
laufenden Betriebskosten nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Frank


----------



## mariob (30 Januar 2011)

Frank,
uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, ich denke der Verkauf dieser Komponenten dürfte dieses Jahr hier in der Gegend rapide zugenommen haben. Was mich etwas stört sind die 220V in der Dachrinne und notwendigerweise dem Fallrohr (wie leicht bei uns zu sehen war), wo das Band dann auch noch einer ständigen mechanischen Belastung unterliegt. Bei 24V kann da sogar ein Erdschluß da sein - da ist alles sch.. egal, das geht einfach immer.
Betriebskosten, wie gesagt, die 14 Tage wo der Kram dann mal aktiv sein muß ist für mich nicht nennenswert. Man muß nicht alles automatisieren.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## -V- (30 Januar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Frank,
> uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, ich denke der Verkauf dieser Komponenten dürfte dieses Jahr hier in der Gegend rapide zugenommen haben. Was mich etwas stört sind die 220V in der Dachrinne und notwendigerweise dem Fallrohr (wie leicht bei uns zu sehen war), wo das Band dann auch noch einer ständigen mechanischen Belastung unterliegt.



Da diesen Heizbändern ja ein RCD vorgeschaltet wird, dürften die 230V keine großen Bedenken auslössen.

Kann jemande eie bestimmten Hersteller von Dachrinnehheizungen empfehlen bzw. davon abraten oder die da keine großen Qualtätsunterschiede?


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Januar 2011)

....wir verwenden Tyco electronics (ehem. Raychem) und Bartec. Alles hat bisher keine Probleme bereitet.

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab sowas von der Art: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17417&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

im Aquarium als Heizung liegen. Spannungsversorgung mit 24V. Über die Leitungslänge und den Widerstand(gibt verschiedene Ausführungen) kommt man zur gewünschten Leistung. Bei mir läuft das schon gut 8Jahre unter Wasser.

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (31 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ....wir verwenden Tyco electronics (ehem. Raychem) und Bartec. Alles hat bisher keine Probleme bereitet.
> 
> Frank



Raychem habe ich als Rohrbegleitheizung. Gut zu wissen, wie die jetzt heißen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## himbeergeist (31 Januar 2011)

..... hier mal 2 links

http://www.soldron.de/raychem/DRHK-RBHK.htm

http://www.tycothermal.com/germany/german/


Frank


----------



## Tommi (2 Februar 2011)

*Mein Nachbar und ich (siehe Startbeitrag)*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten, wir sind jetzt wesentlich
schlauer als wir am Anfang waren und werden jetzt
Projekte an exponierten Stellen in Angriff nehmen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

ach ja: für einen Freund hab ich mal eine "Fussbodenheizung" für ein Terrarium mit Pfeilgiftfröschen aus den Resten eines selbstregelnden Kabels gebaut, Funzt bis heute super.


----------



## Tommi (2 Februar 2011)

schöne Tiere, sind die eigentlich für Menschen tödlich?


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

die nachgezüchteten angeblich nicht mehr, die im Regenwald schon


----------



## Tommi (2 Februar 2011)

von der Dachrinnenheizung zum "Blue Poisson Arrow Frog", *genial...*

:s12::s12::s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

Originalkandidat, cal 2cm lang  ! Copyrigth liegt bei mir !!!!1


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2011)

wie heißt der denn...  

oder ist es ein Mädchen?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2011)

keine Ahnung, gibts auch nicht mehr, war vor etlichen Jahren


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Originalkandidat, ca. 2cm lang


 
auf jeden Fall zu klein für die Herren Galvani und Volta...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

